
How an Uncritical Media Helped Trump's Rise - citizensixteen
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/donald-trump-and-the-failure-of-the-us-media-a-1082401.html
======
Goladus
Media's culpability in the rise of Trump is that they have spent the last 5-10
years squandering their reserves of trust with increasingly transparent and
dishonest propaganda.

There are two important consequences. First, the most obvious is that since
they've lost the trust of large segments of the audience, they have
exceptionally limited their ability to influence those people no matter what.
Trump won those people without a fight.

Second is talent atrophy. Since media has taken the trust of their readers for
granted, ideology has replaced integrity. Image is still important, but trust
is seen only as a function of ideological pandering. This means many of them
have no idea what to do, even if people were inclined to believe them.

It would not have mattered one bit when the media decided to get critical.
They have to rebuild trust first.

